# Shroom Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

In our area of the Midwest morel mushroom hunting is a right of spring. A pan full of sliced morels sautéed in butter is a delicacy that can't be beat. Any mushroom hunter worth his or her salt won't go out looking for morels without a good "shroom" stick. The stick is used to clear away the leaves, poison ivy and brush that hide the mushrooms. Here's my first attempt at carving a shroom stick.

I started out carving the mushroom as a topper from a pine 2x4. I then decided to just make the whole stick from a 2x4. The shaft is a ripped down and then rounded 2x4, stained in dark walnut. I borrowed CV3's grip texturing for this stick. The grip is stained in cherry for contrast.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Different approach for you,works well .Like to see some shape on top of the shank,gives it some flow .

nice one


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice work MJC4! My DW loves those Morels!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you gentlemen.

I need to get a few of the sticks in my barrel prepped for projects.

Ripping then rounding 2x4's with a roughing knive and palm sander is a tough way to come up with a staff! I have been toying with the idea of looking into a table top belt sander. I really don't need one but getting new tools is always like getting a Christmas present!


----------

